# Use for Series 1 Tivo



## djc45 (Jul 20, 2002)

Hi,
I`m not sure how busy this forum is these days, but I`m hoping someone might be able to help me. I have a series one with upgraded hard drive and cachecard, connected to my network. 

I used to use it to control and record Sky, then used TyTools to do that thing we weren`t allowed to discuss here, to archive my recordings, which worked great.

My question is, now that Tivo service has been switched off, would I be able to use it to manually copy SD recordings of my Sky HD box. I mean, manually hitting play on the SKY HD box and record on the Tivo, to get a copy of the SD programme onto the Tivo, to then use TYTools to edit and get it onto my media hard drive that I use to store and playback all the stuff I archived from my Tivo years ago.

It's just that my DVD recorder has died, and I would like to archive some tacky old TV shows, that are in SD, from my SKY HD box, and I got to thinking that Tivo might be the answer, as I get more flexible use out of recordings on my media drive , than burned to a dvd anyways.

I appreciate any advice anyone can give me.
Thanks
Duncan


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

Manual recording should still work - just set a manual recording on the TiVo and once it has started use the Sky+ remote to playback from the planner.

You might also want to take a look at www.altepg.com - this provides a replacement service for the UK S1 TiVo and is where most of the remaining users hang out.


----------



## djc45 (Jul 20, 2002)

Thanks for your reply.

So I've set the Tivo up with my Sky box, have really good picture from Sky HD box through Tivo, but no sound. Pings are sounding from tivo and old recordings play with sound on tivo, but no sound on live tv from sky box.
Have tried different scart cables between skyhd box and tivo.
Is there anything I'm missing, any setting at the Sky end, or do you think my tivo is faulty on the input scart socket?

I appreciate any advice.
Thanks
Duncan


----------



## djc45 (Jul 20, 2002)

Ok, so I tried a new restart and it pulled the audio in fine.
Thanks
Duncan


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

That often happens with a cachecard and a less than 100% power supply. A warm reboot usually cures it. If you use your TiVo full time then there's a boot-up script which Mike wrote to check for sound and automatically restart if necessary.


----------

